# With $13,000 off Chevy pickups



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

http://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motora...pickups-deals-pushing-december-164546615.html


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

yea but like people said they are going to mark up the price to begin with. Also the new silverado thats coming out in two days seems like its going to be just as ugly or more ugly then the new dodges/fords with the god awful grills and headlight, but we will see.


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

Is that western going to be production from western? Really like the stainless!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

R.J.B.;1535585 said:


> Is that western going to be production from western? Really like the stainless!!


No, not as of this time I'm told. It's something special they did for me.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

This is what somone devised from what they could see through the camo pictures.








Its alright Id like to see the GMC version.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I've seen the new GMs and they're nice. Promise.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

It is going to have to grow on me!


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

stik208;1535895 said:


> this is what somone devised from what they could see through the camo pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2014 gmc sierra


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

Saw a post on facebook about this earlier today. Looks like they jumped on the bandwagon with Ford with the space ship interior and all the computers and other BS. One of the reason I always liked GM was they were simple, didn't have all the bells and whistles BS and computers and fancy gadgets. This new truck looks ok, I like it better than the current generation. I love my 2006, but to be honest I'd be a very happy camper if I could go out and buy a brand new 88-98 body style....those are my favorites and nothing they make from here on out will ever compare to those IMO


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

MikeRi24;1537221 said:


> Saw a post on facebook about this earlier today. Looks like they jumped on the bandwagon with Ford with the space ship interior and all the computers and other BS. One of the reason I always liked GM was they were simple, didn't have all the bells and whistles BS and computers and fancy gadgets. This new truck looks ok, I like it better than the current generation. I love my 2006, but to be honest I'd be a very happy camper if I could go out and buy a brand new 88-98 body style....those are my favorites and nothing they make from here on out will ever compare to those IMO


I agree 1000% I spend more time looking at OBS trucks then I do newer ones. I think I will head south for my trucks from here on.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

your 06 has all the same computers!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

All I have seen is pictures of the 1500s.. Anyone know if the 2500 and 3500 will be this style or the current style still?


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

*gotta love them silverados with that cadillac ride and all. i guess im just used to the bigboy rough ride .*


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

GM ( Government Motors ) has out done ugly this time around. Remember back to the old nissian trucks they tried to make them wider to be tougher.

Aside from FORD ( Can't believe I'm believing in FORD ) all other trucks are imports. That's it simple, sold out, not of domestic origin. Isn't 70% of Chevy made international or is that 70% of the employees are international. Ahhhhh isn't GM ramping up production in China .... yup. You can find plenty of quotes from the GM CEO and the current admin bragging about this.

Older trucks - worth the effort in restoring and keeping.

Hey wait a sec ..... GM is releasing a 'new' version prior to the ten year mark. The last big update was 2007..... Must need the iPhone excitement to make some money for uncle-bama.


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

I am a huge gm fan and was a tech at a chevy dealer for 15 years. I currently have an 01 2500 Hd 8.1 gas with the Allison trans. I like the new 2014 gmc and chevy 1500's. The thing that frustrates me is they put so much effort into the 1500's, which is the bread and butter truck for them, and forget about those of us who use and need a 2500 or bigger. I would have loved to see the 435 horse 6.2 from the escalade in the 2500 as well as a much better rust prevention effort on all the manufacturers trucks. I would gladly pay extra for all stainless lines, better frame protection, and replaceable dash bulbs. If they are going to redesign a truck line, why not talk to the people who depend on their trucks day in and day out especially during extreme weather to get input on what we as customers want/need in a Hd truck. Why not offer a plow package that comes from the factory with a whelen lightbar and western/fisher/boss plow all backed by the 3/36 bumper to bumper warranty. Presided for a tailgate spreader like the trucks are presided for a trailer brake controller. The plow manufacturers would jump on board. Give me a real plow prep package. I am not a huge fan of the new 6spd auto trans either. Why over complicate something. The cost to overhaul a 4l80e is under 2gs at a good trans shop. It is a great durable trans...much better than fords 4r100 or dodges 48re. now you add in 2 more gears for better fuel mileage...yeah that will help. Gm got farther away from the contractor as buyers and focused more on the bozo who wants a crew cab 1500 to go and get groceries in. Ford has the majority of the contractor market locked up . They offer just about any configuration you want. That is where gm has been a real let down. I agree with the above poster in that I will keep buying the 00-06 trucks and fixing them up rather than buying new. I will always drive a gm product, just not a new one. Rant over.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

What I really wish was the would make a true 3500hd or 4500 not on the kodiak chassis. Something with a 15000 gvw with 4wd and 19.5 in rims. I know plenty of people who had to buy fords or dodges because they needed a higher gvw but didn't want the size of a kodiak. Heck it is pretty much the sole reason you pretty much don't see any gm tow trucks. I know the old ck 3500hds they stopped making in 2002 weren't a big hit but that was mainly due to the engine options as well as no option for 4wd. A dmax Allison in that size truck would be bullit proof compared to the competition. Even the kodiak 4500/5500 I never understood there gvw was practically the same as a f-450/550. With the body generally being bigger than a 450/550 and the frame and other components being bigger and heavyer you could in theaory legally carry more weight in the ford/dodge size truck than the monster sized kodiak. Don't get me wrong the kodiak a are great trucks and I loved using them but they never made much sense to me with the class they were in


----------

